# College-bound



## VeronikaB

How would i say that students in our school are "college-bound"?


----------



## araceli

Hello
Could you explain us what is a college bound?


----------



## BasedowLives

if you're college bound, you're doing good in high school, and more than likely are going to go to college.


----------



## VenusEnvy

araceli said:
			
		

> Could you explain to us what college bound is?


Hi, araceli.  

El diccionario de WR dice que "to be bound for" significa "dirigirse a". 

Se dice "college-bound" cuando una persona va a asisitir a la universidad. No habla nada de su edad. Puede ser una persona en highschool, o un adulto que está regresando a estudiar. 

Otros ejemplos de "bound"...
I'm taking route 95 bound for New York.
Estoy manejando en la 95 hacia Nueva York.
Estoy manejando en la 95 dirigido a Nueva York.

I hope that all of the students here are college-bound.
Espero que todos los alumnos aquí se dirigan a la universidad.



Dime si los ejemplos no son correctos... Espero haber sido util!


----------



## GiggLiden

BasedowLives said:
			
		

> if you're college bound, you're doing good in high school, and more than likely are going to go to college.


Doing well.
"good" is an adjective, used with nouns. (Bueno)
"well" is the adverb needed for use with a verb (Bien)

"College-bound" would normally mean you getting ready for (or on the way to) college.

"Homeward-bound" means your heading for the old homestead.


----------



## araceli

Gracias Venus por la explicación y correcciones.
Borré una parte de tu mensaje que se refería al de ganimedez, también borrado.
Saludos.


----------



## Paul Wessen

Just for the fun of it.....

There is a well-known song from the American minstrel tradition that starts with the words.....   "I'm Alabamy bound......  (Estoy dirigiéndome hacía Alabama...)

Happy musical Holidays to all  ----------------  Paul


----------



## VenusEnvy

araceli said:
			
		

> Gracias Venus por la explicación y correcciones.


Entonces, cómo lo diría, querida araceli? Usarías "dirigirse", o existe una palabra mejor?....

Gracias.


----------



## Eugin

Could it be possible that this "*college-bound*" would meand something like: "*prone to*"?? 

If that is the case, I don´t think that can be translated in only two words in Spanish (remember that Spanish has 20% more words than the English language!! )...
Maybe you could say: "los estudiantes de nuestro colegio tienden a seguir estudiando en la universidad"

I`d like someone´s confirmation, though...
Thanks and Merry Christmas for everyone!!!


----------



## BasedowLives

Eugin said:
			
		

> Could it be possible that this "*college-bound*" would meand something like: "*prone to*"??
> 
> If that is the case, I don´t think that can be translated in only two words in Spanish (remember that Spanish has 20% more words than the English language!! )...
> Maybe you could say: "los estudiantes de nuestro colegio tienden a seguir estudiando en la universidad"
> 
> I`d like someone´s confirmation, though...
> Thanks and Merry Christmas for everyone!!!


it seems like "prone to" carrys a kind of negative connotation with it. i only hear it being associated with flu's and diseases. actually, if you google search it you'll only get negative things...but your spanish translation sounds good, as it doesn't quite carry the same baggage as "prone to" does...at least in my opinion.

edit:  after going to dictionary.com, it looks like prone is a synonym of "to have a tendency to", so i guess you'd technically be in the right to say that they would be prone to attending universities...


----------



## Paul Wessen

I agree that it's very difficult--perhaps impossible--to get a direct translation of _college-bound_, but the intent is very clear...

John is college-bound.  =   John is taking high-school courses which are required for admission to college.  Furthermore, both he and his parents are committed to this next step in his life.  If he is doing well in his school subjects, we might say "John is "well on his way"  to college.

On the other hand, if he has a record for stealing cars, sneaking around at night, and keeping the company of questionable friends, we would say, "Poor John, I'm afraid he's prison-bound."

-------------  Paul


----------



## Laia

What do you think about this one?

*estudiantes pre-universitarios*


----------



## Paul Wessen

Hola, Laia!

I think *pre-universitario* is perfectly fine.  As a student of Spanish, I would certainly understand it immediately.

And now, I'm *bound* for the Christmas tree!!!  ----------  Paul


----------



## Laia

Paul Wessen said:
			
		

> Hola, Laia!
> 
> I think *pre-universitario* is perfectly fine. As a student of Spanish, I would certainly understand it immediately.
> 
> And now, I'm *bound* for the Christmas tree!!! ---------- Paul


 
Yes, but I think I wrote it wrong... it's *estudiante preuniversitario*, without hyphen...

So, have fun around the Christmas tree!!


----------



## Edwin

VeronikaB said:
			
		

> How would i say that students in our school are "college-bound"?



Qué tal ---¿*ponen rumbo a la universidad*?  

Mira lo que dice el WR.com:



> *rumbo* m
> 1   (dirección) direction, course
> poner rumbo a, to head o be bound for
> Náut course
> puso rumbo a Valencia, he set a course for Valencia


----------



## drei_lengua

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Hi, araceli.
> 
> El diccionario de WR dice que "to be bound for" significa "dirigirse a".
> 
> Se dice "college-bound" cuando una persona va a asisitir a la universidad. No habla nada de su edad. Puede ser una persona en highschool, o un adulto que está regresando a estudiar.
> 
> Otros ejemplos de "bound"...
> I'm taking route 95 bound for New York.
> Estoy manejando en la 95 hacia Nueva York.
> Estoy manejando en la 95 dirigido a Nueva York.
> 
> I hope that all of the students here are college-bound.
> Espero que todos los alumnos aquí se dirigan a la universidad.
> 
> 
> 
> Dime si los ejemplos no son correctos... Espero haber sido util!


 
"I'm taking route 95 bound for New York" is a false translation into English because in Spanish you would say "para" to indicate destination.  However, the sentence should be "I'm taking route 95 bound towards New York".


----------



## Puntitas

I think of "rumbo" as a word that is more literal than figurative though I have heard it used in both ways. For me, "El va rumbo a la universidad," is an indication that he is literally on his way there (i.e., he's taking 41 north to the Shaw Avenue exit and then turning east).

When I've heard the word used figuratively, I've heard people say things like, "El está siguiendo muy mal-buen rumbo [he's going down a very bad/good road,]" or "No me gusta el rumbo que ella está siguiendo [I don't like the direction she's going in]."

I'm not sure if "rumbo" applies in this situation. What do others think?

Ciao


			
				Edwin said:
			
		

> Qué tal ---¿*ponen rumbo a la universidad*?
> 
> Mira lo que dice el WR.com:


----------



## Laia

Edwin said:
			
		

> Qué tal ---¿*ponen rumbo a la universidad*?


 


			
				Puntitas said:
			
		

> I think of "rumbo" as a word that is more literal than figurative though I have heard it used in both ways. For me, "El va rumbo a la universidad," is an indication that he is literally on his way there (i.e., he's taking 41 north to the Shaw Avenue exit and then turning east).
> 
> I'm not sure if "rumbo" applies in this situation. What do others think?


 
I think that "poner rumbo a la universidad" has not the meaning of "college-bound". It sounds really strange to my ears.
On the other hand, I agree with Puntitas, but I think that "poner rumbo hacia X" has more sense if we are speaking of long trips... "Cogió el avión rumbo a París" or something like this. 

Merry Christmas


----------



## VenusEnvy

drei_lengua said:
			
		

> "I'm taking route 95 bound for New York" is a false translation into English because in Spanish you would say "para" to indicate destination.  However, the sentence should be "I'm taking route 95 bound towards New York".


I think that either one is fine. I didn't falsely translate it from Spanish. I simply said how I have been saying it. 

Dictionary.com provides the following example:
_commuters bound for home_

Towards/for both sound fine to me.


----------



## ampurdan

Yo creo que la traducción de college-bound sería "estudiantes encaminados a realizar estudios superiores". Es muy largo, pero creo que en el contexto cultural español, algo menos competitivo que el anglosajón, no se presenta tanto la necesidad de explicitar las diferencias entre los estudiantes que van a realizar estudios superiores (una mayoría) y los que no. Quizá los profesores de secundaria hayan creado una expresión para denominar a ese grupo de estudiantes.

"Estudiantes preuniversitarios" es una denominación de un grupo homogéneo de estudiantes, por ejemplo, todos los estudiantes que realizan un curso previo al ingreso a la universidad, independientemente de si creemos que van a poder acceder a ella o no.


----------



## Laia

A lo largo de este thread, cuando he hablado de "estudiantes preuniversitarios", he estado pensando en estudiantes de bachillerato con intenciones de pasar la selectividad, entendiendo que almenos un 80% empezará una carrera.

Al hablar de "college-bound", ¿se da por supuesto que pasan la selectividad (o la prueba que se les requiera)?

mmm... me parece que me he perdido...


----------



## ampurdan

Yo creo que estudiante preuniversitario es todo aquél que estudia el bachillerato (estudios encaminados a una carrera universitaria). Ahora bien, entre este grupo de gente, puede haber algunos que sea más evidente que van a acceder a la universidad que otros, a los primeros se les aplicaría el "college-bound", entiendo yo.

El problema está en las divergencias en el sistema educativo. En España no presenta una gran dificultad acceder a la universidad (un 80% accede, como tú bien dices). En EEUU creo que es diferente.


----------



## ampurdan

Se me ocurre que una manera algo informal de traducir "our students are college-bound" podría ser "nuestros alumnos tienen madera de universitarios".


----------



## Laia

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Yo creo que estudiante preuniversitario es todo aquél que estudia el bachillerato (estudios encaminados a una carrera universitaria). Ahora bien, entre este grupo de gente, puede haber algunos que sea más evidente que van a acceder a la universidad que otros, a los primeros se les aplicaría el "college-bound", entiendo yo.
> 
> El problema está en las divergencias en el sistema educativo. En España no presenta una gran dificultad acceder a la universidad (un 80% accede, como tú bien dices). En EEUU creo que es diferente.


 
Ahh vale, lo estamos entendiendo diferente...

Yo no incluyo en el saco de "estudiantes preuniversitarios" a todos los estudiantes de bachillerato, sino sólo a los que quieren hacer las pruebas de acceso. También incluyo en el saco a los estudiantes de ciclos formativos de grado superior con intenciones de empezar una carrera.

Por otro lado, con el 80% me refería a los alumnos que aprueban la selectividad (creo que era un porcentaje similar al 80%).


----------



## ampurdan

En cualquier caso, "college-bound" no se refiere, creo yo, a todos aquellos que reciben y participan de "las enseñanzas preparatorias para el ingreso en la universidad" (DRAE: preuniversitario), sino sólo a aquellos que se aprecia que van a conseguir acceder.


----------



## Puntitas

En los EEUU, se les denomina "college prep students" a los estudiantes que siguen un curso de estudios que los prepara para la universidad: 4 años de letras, 4 de matemáticas, 3 de lenguas, 3 de sciencias naturales, etc. Los estudiantes que piensan seguir carreras cortas (secretarias, soldadores, mecánicos, asistentes de enfermeras) siguen otros programas menos rigorosos. "College prep" es un curso de estudios, y el término se utiliza mucho en las "high school" (preparatorias o secundarias). Me gusta la traducción de "estudiantes preuniversitarios" para este concepto.

College-bound es un término más generalizado. Se usa mucho en la prensa, en los discursos y en el material promocional que pretende facilitar acceso universitario a estudiantes que tal vez no asistirían sin recursos especiales. Me gusta "estudiantes encaminados ..." para este concepto.


----------



## Laia

En las webs de las universidades generalmente hay un apartado con el nombre de: "Futuros estudiantes"
¿Qué os parece "futuros universitarios" entonces?
(Si ésta no os convence, yo ya me rindo ...)


----------



## gaer

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> I think that either one is fine. I didn't falsely translate it from Spanish. I simply said how I have been saying it.
> 
> Dictionary.com provides the following example:
> _commuters bound for home_
> 
> Towards/for both sound fine to me.


In fact, "bound 'towards' " sounds awkward to me, although it may be correct. 

Gaer


----------



## Puntitas

Las web de las universidades eustadounidenses también tienen un apartado para "Future Students". Como aquí los estudios universitarios se consideran algo sumamente voluntario, "college-bound" se refiere unicamente a las personas que piensan matricularse en una universidad o en lo que yo llamo una subuniversidad (community college).

Pienso que "college-bound students" puede ser

estudiantes que piensan-van a  seguir una carrera universitaria

estudiantes con proyectos de un programa universitario

estudiantes en camino a la universidad

Creo que me va gustando la última opción.


----------



## Aserolf

Puntitas said:


> Las web de las universidades eustadounidenses también tienen un apartado para "Future Students". Como aquí los estudios universitarios se consideran algo sumamente voluntario, "college-bound" se refiere unicamente a las personas que piensan matricularse en una universidad o en lo que yo llamo una subuniversidad (community college).
> 
> Pienso que "college-bound students" puede ser
> 
> estudiantes que piensan-van a seguir una carrera universitaria
> 
> estudiantes con proyectos de un programa universitario
> 
> *estudiantes en camino a la universidad*
> 
> Creo que me va gustando la última opción.


 De acuerdo con esta opción, aunque también me parecería:
*Estudiantes con rumbo a la universidad*

Más opciones?


----------



## Truebiz88

Estas son algunas opciones que he encontrado en los foros: 

*estudiantes encaminados a la universidad
estudiantes con rumbo a la universidad
estudiantes destinados a la universidad
estudiantes en camino a la universidad*


----------

